# 2018 Drivers side mirror replacement: How is it done? (New guy wants help!)



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!









Moving to Gen II Service issues


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Buzzscan said:


> Up to 2018, there was an access panel to get to the mirror mounting. The mirror was mounted on the front of the window panel, where the old vent window used to be back in the day. Now, the mirror is mounted on the door itself and there seems to be no specialized or dedicated access panel. Anyone have any experience with this repair? Do you have to take off the entire door panel to replace the mirror?


Yes you need to remove the door panel 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

